# MoCA, AirPort Extreme, Guest Mode..?



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

I've been reading as much MoCA information as possible here and in other places, and my head is spinning. I'm planning to switch from DSL to Xfinity internet, and I'm thinking about adding MoCA to the mix when I do it.

My WiFi comes from an Airport Extreme, which has Guest Mode enabled. From another site, I understand that:


> The Guest Network will not function correctly unless the new AirPort Extreme is configured as your main router for the network, providing DHCP and NAT services.


I would be using the TiVo Roamio Pro to provide the MoCA. Can I put it in Bridge Mode so that the AirPort Extreme can handle the DHCP/NAT? I saw on the TiVo site:


> If you are using a TiVo DVR in Bridge mode to create the MoCA network, make sure that:
> Both the coax and Ethernet cables are plugged in securely.
> You have enabled MoCA in Network Settings.


So, can I do this? 
And if I do it, will the Airport Extreme have to be adjacent to the Roamio (the house is not wired for ethernet)?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

You've already conceded confusion regarding MoCa and based on how you've worded things, I think it's best if you could give a better understanding of what your network looks like right now, and what you are hoping to accomplish with MoCA. Will you have the Roamio Pro and Tivo Minis? Just the Roamio Pro?


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks Tater.

Current network:
Study: DSL modem in bridge mode, AirPort Extreme. 
Computers connected to internet via ethernet ports in AE.

Basement: one TiVo Roamio Pro connected by WiFi. (No other TiVos or TVs.)

Rest of house: various iOS devices and game equipment by WiFi. AE has Guest Mode so that my son's friends can't access my files or play their music over my stereo.

No hardwired Ethernet.
Cable through most of house, but I'll have to get the cable installer to run coax to the study.
----------

Goals:

I've had a lot of trouble with the TiVo remaining connected to the WiFi, and I'd like streaming to be a bit better to the TiVo App on the iPad. So, the first goal is to get the TiVo hardwired to the internet. I can do this without MoCA if I put all the networking equipment next to the TiVo.

Secondary goal is to have the computers in the study also hardwired to the internet. That's where the MoCA would come in, if I were to do that.

Tertiary goal is to have all the modems and routers in the study. If my AE is upstairs, then I don't have to buy a switch for additional ethernet ports.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, that helps tremendously. To accomplish all your goals, you'll need one MoCA network adapter and a POE Filter would also be recommended. Tivo sells both: MoCA Adapter, POE Filter

Detailed discussion from the Tivo support pages for the setup is here. You'll want to choose "Create your MoCA network using a MoCA network adapter"

Once you get the coax outlet installed in the study, you'll install the MoCA network adapter in-line with your Cable Modem. You'll run an Ethernet cable from the MoCA adapter to a free port in your Airport Extreme, and that will do it. (Detailed step-by-step wiring in the above Tivo link). All your equipment stays in the study, nothing changes regarding the Airport Extreme, and your Tivo should pick-up the MoCA network via the existing coax connection in the basement once you modify the network settings on the Tivo.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

thenightfly42 said:


> I would be using the TiVo Roamio Pro to provide the MoCA. Can I put it in Bridge Mode so that the AirPort Extreme can handle the DHCP/NAT?


Question doesn't make sense. The Roamio Pro will not provide DHCP or NAT so your Airport will do that no matter what. The Roamio Pro bridge is just for Ethernet<->Moca.



thenightfly42 said:


> And if I do it, will the Airport Extreme have to be adjacent to the Roamio (the house is not wired for ethernet)?


Not necessarily. You can buy a long cable, place a switch in between, etc if that works for you. My RT-N66U connects to the switch in my Denon 4520ci which is then wired to my Roamio Pro (Moca bridge in use). It may be easier if your AE is near the Roamio Pro though.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Fantastic. Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

No, wait, one more question.

The recommended modem for Comcast seems to be the ARRIS Surfboard SB6141. The sales specs on the cable modem state:


> The SB6141 includes an internal filter to eliminate potential interference from MoCA signals' intermodulation beats


Is that going to be a problem, or is that a good thing?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

thenightfly42 said:


> No, wait, one more question.
> 
> The recommended modem for Comcast seems to be the ARRIS Surfboard SB6141. The sales specs on the cable modem state:
> 
> Is that going to be a problem, or is that a good thing?


That's a good thing. Older modems can experience interference from the MoCA network, which are basically extra signals on the coax line at frequencies the modem may not have been designed for.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks again! I was afraid that it might just filter the MoCA network out completely, but that didn't really make sense.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

"Filter" is a bit misleading. It's not so much filtering out the signal, as it is refusing those frequencies. Think of a POE filter as a device that lets normal cable frequencies pass, but acts like a wall to which the MoCA frequencies bounce off of.


----------

